# Consolidate/ merge local mails of several jails to host?



## The_Educated_Fool (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello,

I'm currently configuring a FreeBSD server that runs some jails (one for the database, one for the webserver ...).
I'm using sysutils/ezjail for this.
In each jail I have configured 

```
sendmail_enable="NO"
```
in the rc.conf, so that a jail's root can for example receive the "_daily security run output"_ mail.

No I'm wondering if there is a simple way to forward all these local mails from all the jails to the jail's host, so that I only have to check one mail box/ file for new messages. Currently I need to log into each jail manually (using `ezjail console <jail>`) and call `mail` to see the new mails.
Can I for example mount the host's /var/mail directory in each jail to achieve this?

Thanks,
Fool


----------



## chrbr (Jan 15, 2018)

I have mail/postfix listening on lo1. From my understanding this is the default configuration of mail/postfix. You can telnet the host's lo1 to look for a response by `telnet 10.0.0.254 25`. Here 10.0.0.254 is the example IP address of the host's lo1. I do not remember how I have used that port or connected to that port from the jails side because this is some time ago.


----------

